# Haben Angler ein Lied?



## Patrick S. (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Hallo an alle Petrijünger, 

heute kam es im Büro zu einer Diskussion, ob es ein Lied für Angler gibt.

Darauf konnte ich keine Antwort geben.

Kennt einer von euch ein Lied für Angler, so eine Art Hymne oder ähnliches?

Die Frage ist nicht als Scherz gedacht sondern durchaus ernst gemeint.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten oder Vorschläge.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ich kenne keins


----------



## donlotis (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ich finde "We are the champions" wäre ganz passend...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Laksos (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Na klar! 

Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aljrK5iBpYE


----------



## Knolly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

nimm das einfach ist voll lustig und - aber wahr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbkXrd8jQeU


----------



## Knolly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Laksos schrieb:


> Na klar!
> 
> Guckst du hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aljrK5iBpYE







ist auch ganz net


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ich fage mich nach dem Sinn, eins haben zu sollen/müssen/tun ...

schrecklich der Gedanke, dass auch noch am Wasser  Angler ihr Lied singen oder zum Beginn einer Hauptversammlung begleitend den Einmarsch des Vorstands |rolleyes... will meine Ruhe am Wasser


----------



## Knolly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich fage mich nach dem Sinn, eins haben zu sollen/müssen/tun ...
> 
> schrecklich der Gedanke, dass auch noch am Wasser  Angler ihr Lied singen oder zum Beginn einer Hauptversammlung begleitend den Einmarsch des Vorstands |rolleyes... will meine Ruhe am Wasser





Hat du ja auch recht mit , aber zu der frage ob sie gibt wurde doch nur geabtwortet.
Ich muss das auch nicht haben


----------



## wallerseimen (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Da gibt es schon einiges:

Der Anglersong
Angelhymne
Fishsong


----------



## krauthi (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=DE&hl=de&v=pQdAhLVva4w

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Honeyball (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Aber Toni,

dabei war doch eine Version von *dem* Anglerlied schlechthin sogar in unserem gemeinsamen Geburtsjahr 1962 auf Platz 4 der Deutschen Singlecharts...:m
(Gus Backus - Das Lied vom Angeln)

Hab bei Youtube nur eine sehr schöne Instrumentalversion gefunden und diese modernere Schlagerversion mit Text.

Für die Dixie-Fans unter uns: Es gibt da noch eine Version von der "Old Merry Tale Jazzband" auf dem Album "Am Sonntag will mein Süßer mit mir segeln gehn"


----------



## Patrick S. (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

*grins* Danke für die Antworten, sind ja einige echt tolle Lieder dabei. Ob man sowas braucht oder nicht..es stand halt im Raum und mußte geklärt werden...


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Auf dem letzten Norwegen Trip war dieses unser Song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBLLzXVTVsI&feature=related


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber Toni,
> 
> dabei war doch eine Version von *dem* Anglerlied schlechthin sogar in unserem gemeinsamen Geburtsjahr 1962 auf Platz 4 der Deutschen Singlecharts...:m
> (Gus Backus - Das Lied vom Angeln)
> ...



|bigeyes

gegen mein Geburtsrtsjahr kann ich nichts ..

aber mein Hobby kann ich doch noch mal überdenken,
hoffentl. lesen keine Angler deinen Beitrag und singend das Lied am Wasser nach ...|scardie:
und hoffentl. lesen keine Nicht-Angler dein Posting und ziehen mich damit  auf ...|uhoh:

grausam
schrecklich
kann man dagegen klagen?

ist bestimmt ganz subtil eine Kampagne von PETA gewesen ...


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

...es gab´ in den 90´ern mal einen Dancefloor-Song, aus dem man auch zitieren könnte:

Eine Textzeile war:

"...there are two things in the world that smell like fish - and one is fish"!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

also ich halt mich hieran: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7AdZz_mCTc


----------



## Maifliege (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Wenn schon das was hörbares: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRTXnAxlxTc

Text hier:

http://worldweb4.rtl.de/forum/html/archiv/fid37/tid799-0.html

TL von der Maifliege


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

AC/DC Zander-Strike |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



gardenfly schrieb:


> ac/dc zander-strike |supergri


  **lol**


----------



## WallerKalle04 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HkJ3_eed-w


die hymne für angler überhaupt!!!!

edit wurde schon gepostet!


----------



## JuergenS (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Des Brandungsangler´s Hymne
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCgRXZSFLPI


----------



## musti71 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

ich find das hier am besten |supergri

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3754607/Angeln_Karpfen_39Pfd


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Das hier:

http://www.i-songtexte.com/63899/titel/index.html

Am nächsten Sonntag bin ich in Drochtersen wieder mit Hut anzutreffen, dann werde ich diesem ultimativem Anglersong wieder live lauschen dürfen....#6


----------



## Patrick S. (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Vielen Dank, das hilft auf jeden Fall weiter...jetzt kann man das Büro mit unserer Musik beschallen


----------



## Ben-CHI (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> AC/DC Zander-Strike |supergri




Zander, nananana nananaaaaana , 
Zander, nananana nananaaaaana........


:vik::vik:


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ich hab noch nen ganz altes in Erinnerung:

"Die bess´ren ält´ren Herrn" ist vom Hazy Osterwald-Sextett von 1956


----------



## Carpital (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

"haus am see" von P Fox is das erste lied dass läuft wenn ich mit meinen kollegen am "haus am see" ankomme...


----------



## andy72 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs83em-adtE

allein der name der band ist geil, the arrogant worms-the fishing song


----------



## Heilbutt (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Hab leider keine Boxen, drum wurde es vielleicht schon
erwähnt:

Der Song von Mike Krüger ..."in unserm Angelverein".....

den haben wir mal auf einer Kuttertour rauf und runter gehört...

das ging mir wochenlang nicht mehr aus´m Kopf!!!|bigeyes

Gruß

Holger


----------



## frifroe (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Habe da mal etwas ausgegraben.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyngPza4muw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWnb1NP9ao&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4vdU_iIWl4


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Das Lied des Bissanzeigers


----------



## Stralsund (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

"Angel" von der Kelly Family 1994.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Stralsund schrieb:


> "Angel" von der Kelly Family 1994.


Nö, das ist englisch,|rolleyes.....und "Angel" heisst bekanntlich: "Engel"
Also werde ich da besungen....:m


----------



## Oldschoool (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Von Truck Stop gibt es auch ein Lied:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfiGGLTOWx0

Angeln entspannt !


----------



## strafer (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Scooter - How much is the fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHOgkgnZAdc


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2012)

frifroe schrieb:
			
		

> Habe da mal etwas ausgegraben.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyngPza4muw&feature=related
> 
> ...



Jo den Thread von 2010 

Aber schon lustige Dinger dabei


----------



## sadako (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Rainald Grebe: Wir angeln

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWnb1NP9ao


----------



## frifroe (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Na ja, doppelt hält besser.....:q


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

hab mal ne kasette mit anglerlieder geschenkt bekommen,die grotten-
schlechtste musik,konnt ich mir echt nicht antun.brauch man das ??


----------



## frifroe (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Gott sei Dank sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich. #h


----------



## Aalangler81 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62YK9ZFaALg:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

nachmal ne live probe vom grebe..angeln...#6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Rm8L_4pV3o


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Mit Chilly Willy und 'ner Sportzigarette am Wasser. Dazu Fitti und alles ist guut!

Heut ist'n Tag für Hänger


----------



## AnglerHerbert (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ich kenne auch keins aber eigentlich brauche ich auch keins wenn ich ehrlich bin...


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOHw9fGzT2k


----------



## lute (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Den Karpfen Rap sollte man auch mal gehört haben.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_KZRMk7tR8

Den Rap von Sänger fand ich auch ganz nett. Ich liebe kreative Werbung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0qk2MYp0SM


----------



## TropicOrange (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Keine Ahnung, obs schon genannt wurde, aber "And it stoned me" von Van Morrison ist meine persönliche Angelhymne:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70cqwjEm76s


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



lute schrieb:


> Den Karpfen Rap sollte man auch mal gehört haben.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_KZRMk7tR8
> 
> ...




Oh ja, die beiden Lieder sind mindestens so gut und kreativ wie das hier, oder auch das hier. Beides gaanz goßes Kino!  |muahah:


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Ist nicht "Peacock" von Katy Petry, die Hymne von jeden Angler?


----------



## ...andreas.b... (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

https://youtu.be/qsAJDEa_BP8


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Für mich gibts nur ein Lied und einen Text der mir tagtäglich sagt: du hast alles richtig gemacht.....

the fishing song

Well I love her
*But I love to fish*
I spend all day out on this lake
And hell is all I catch
But today she met me at the door
Said I would have to choose
If I hit that fishin hole today
She'd be packin all her things
And she'd be gone by noon

Chorus:
Well I'm gonna miss her
When I get home
But right now I'm on this lakeshore
And I'm sittin' in the sun
I'm sure it'll hit me
When I walk through that door tonight
Yeah I'm gonna miss her
Oh, lookie there, *I've got a bite*....all right!

Und hier die Lebenseinstellung als Song

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9aaEDzzW2E


Hier treffen wir uns vielleicht wieder:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9whbpYwk680

Text: http://www.thebards.net/music/lyrics/Fiddlers_Green.shtml


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Hier in BW ganz klar:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQa6Z1xFq4E


----------



## rippi (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hier in BW ganz klar:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQa6Z1xFq4E



Wobei du sagen musst, dass das bloß für die Angler des Tages ist.

Denn für die Nachtangler ist es ja "Sweet Dreams" von Beyonce, weil man da ja normalerweise pennt, wegen des Nachtangleverbots.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Hier mal das fränkische Lied.
Rechts auf Buton klicken.

http://www.fischerei-oberle.de/index.php/feste-und-feiern/hoffest-und-kerwa


----------



## Sneep (1. März 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

Hallo,

alternativ denke ich da an Rammstein mit  "Laichzeit".
Beschäftigt sich ja offensichtlich auch mit der Reproduktion von Fischen.

SneeP


----------



## zandertex (1. März 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

klar gibt es eins............hier,ZANDER!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM


----------



## Jose (1. März 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



zandertex schrieb:


> klar gibt es eins............hier,ZANDER!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2AC41dglnM





was soll das, michi, du lispelst doch gar nicht:
zander und thunder...

oops, dein  übersehen....


----------



## Laichzeit (1. März 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alternativ denke ich da an Rammstein mit  "Laichzeit".
> Beschäftigt sich ja offensichtlich auch mit der Reproduktion von Fischen.
> ...



Ob es da nicht um die zügellose Reproduktion von anderen Lebewesen geht? |supergri
Gerade wegen der Zweideutigkeit  in einem Anglerboard, habe ich den Liedtitel als Nickname verwendet.

Der Fisch braucht seine Einsamkeit.
Laichzeit!


----------



## PAFischer (2. März 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2Xh4KgM5BA

wenn man´s mag


----------



## BeaT2T (28. August 2016)

*AW: Haben Angler ein Lied?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVKUaJ_-UIg

MFG

BeaT2T:vik:


----------

